# Verzeichnisstruktur



## trustadvert (11. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe ein Problem mit der Verzeichnisstruktur der Webs in ISPConfig.

Ich nutzte den Server nur für meine eigenen Projekte. Das sind aber sehr viele.

Ich habe die Struktur überall so:
/projekt1/index.php
/projekt2/index.php
/projekt3/index.php

Bei ISPConfig erstellt er mir aber folgendes:
/projekt1/web/index.php
/projekt2/web/index.php
/projekt3/web/index.php

Das macht die Verwaltung sehr umständlich für mich. Wenn mehrere Domains aufs gleich Verzeichnis sollen habe ich ja auch ein Problem.

Wie kann ich das lösen? Optimal wäre es ja wenn die Ordner web, ftp, log,... wegfallen würden und das Root direkt im Projekt-Name-Ordner wäre.

danke
Trust


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2007)

> Das macht die Verwaltung sehr umständlich für mich. Wenn mehrere Domains aufs gleich Verzeichnis sollen habe ich ja auch ein Problem.


Wieso? Du legst sie einfach als co-domain an und erstellst eine apache Rewrite-Rule welche die Domain auf ads entsprechende Unterverzeichnis verweist.



> Wie kann ich das lösen? Optimal wäre es ja wenn die Ordner web, ftp, log,... wegfallen würden und das Root direkt im Projekt-Name-Ordner wäre.


Die Struktur in ISPConfig kann nicht geändert werden, ohne alle Serverseitigen Scripte umzuprogrammieren.


----------



## trustadvert (11. Nov. 2007)

Gut auf das gleiche Verzeichnis mache ich mit einer Co-Domain.

Ich dachte mir jetzt ich schreibe den gewünschten DocumentRoot in das Feld Apache Direktiven. Leider wird das nur hinzugefügt und überschreibt nicht:
DocumentRoot /var/www/web1/web/blog.test.com
ServerName blog.test.com:80
ServerAdmin webmaster@blog.test.com
DocumentRoot /var/www/web2/web

Wie geht das mit der apache Rewrite-Rule genau? Kann die in das Feld Apache Direktiven oder muss ich dazu eine .htaccess anlgegen?


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Das Document root kannst Du nicht üpberschreiben, würde auch nicht viel bringen, da dann die Webseite selbst nicht mehr erreichbar wäre.

Zu den Rewrite Rules:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12783


----------



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

Das heißt ich müsste alle Projekte als Co-Domain machen?
Das wird dann aber sehr unübersichtlich.

Wenn ich statt Co-Domains Webs anlege kann ich nicht in ein anderes Web-Verzeichnis redirecten?


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

> Wenn ich statt Co-Domains Webs anlege kann ich nicht in ein anderes Web-Verzeichnis redirecten?


Richtig. Was ja auch nicht nötig ist, da ISPConfig die komplette Verzeichnis Infrastruktur für dei Webseite anlegt.


----------



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

Schade drum!
Da solltet ihr euch überlegen etwas flexibler zu werden.
Für mich kommt somit ispconfig nicht in frage


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2007)

Für das was Du möchtest, wurde ISPConfig auch nicht entwickelt. ISPConfig ist für das Hosting von vielen Webseiten gemacht mit einfacher Bedienung auch durch nicht fachkundige Anwender und nicht für die individuelle Konfiguration von z.B. Verzeichnissen einer Webseite. Was Du suchst ist vermutlich Webmin und kein Hosting Tool wie ISPConfig.


----------



## trustadvert (13. Nov. 2007)

Magst du recht haben.

Ich bin jetzt bei PD-Admin gelandet.


----------

